# 10 HP OHV Briggs Engine (Spins Freely No Compression)



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

I just acquired a brand new never fired TroyBuilt Chipper Shredder. It has the Briggs 10 HP OHV engine. When I pull the rope the motor spins and continues to spin. It has no compression at all. I hear some talking about a compression release on some models could this be broken? Or were would should I look first? Also any one have a parts manual for this engine so I can see the internals to know were to start?

Viper


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

doesn't have a warranty? check and make sure the piston is actually going up and down.. then look into loose head, or a sticking valve, that sorta thing.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

A broken compression release will make the motor extremely hard to pull over, but it won't make the motor completely lose compression. Like bugman said, you either have a compression leak in the head (head gasket or loose spark plug), your valves are stuck open, or the rod/piston came loose.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

i would check it with a compression guage , the weight of the big heavy wheel will cause alot of enertia and make it seem like it dont have any compression


----------

